# So...how exactly do you pronounce Dauphine Libere?



## matty (Sep 22, 2005)

The title says it all. I'm a little light on French culture...


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

matty said:


> The title says it all. I'm a little light on French culture...


Doe-fee-nay Lee-beh-ray. 

Say that with a Bob Roll accent and you'll have all the French you need.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

cadence90 said:


> Doe-fee-nay Lee-beh-ray.
> 
> Say that with a Bob Roll accent and you'll have all the French you need.


I heard Bob Roll speak a few weeks ago. He claims that this year there will be no more Tour DAY France and he will pronounce "Le Tour de France" the same way philippec or Pierre would. He did a demonstration and he clearly is capable of pronouncing it correctly. But, I won't believe it until I hear it on OLN.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

MarkS said:


> I heard Bob Roll speak a few weeks ago. He claims that this year there will be no more Tour DAY France and he will pronounce "Le Tour de France" the same way philippec or Pierre would. He did a demonstration and he clearly is capable of pronouncing it correctly. But, I won't believe it until I hear it on OLN.


Oh, lord, what's gotten into him? "DAY" is a Bobski institution! 
Does this mean he'll also retract his statement that "I'd rather be a light post on a New York City street than the French National Champion." ?


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, clearly he's just messing around with the DAY thing.

Bob is a much smarter dude than he lets on. It's clear that he's spent lots of time in Italia, too, to hear how well he pronounced the climbs, towns, etc., in the Giro compared to the Brits... he's a funny guy, that Bobke.

I think cadence is right on how to say it.


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

Argentius said:


> I think cadence is right on how to say it.


You trust an Italians' French pronunciation??


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

svend said:


> You trust an Italians' French pronunciation??


Well, he should, seeing as you SD surfer dudes probably pronounce it "Dude! Fine! Hey!...Let's Beer, Hey!".


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

matty said:


> The title says it all. I'm a little light on French culture...



Probably doesn't matter.

Have you heard how they pronounce "Hincapie" and "Vinokourov" on cycling.tv??


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

cadence90 said:


> Let's Beer, Hey!".


That part is correct.


----------

